# The Ten-Day Mental Challenge-Rules of the Game.



## Gena320 (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi there,

I found this exercise in a book called "Awaken the Giant Within" by Anthony Robbins. I thought it would be a good idea to share it with you guys in case anyone is interested in giving it a try. The book is chock-full of simple ideas that we can all do to live better, more effective lives and in the final chapter of the first section of the book he challenges us to remain in a positive mental state for ten consecutive days. I started this challenge on the 11th and so far, so good  I'll include the rules and some of the tips now if you want to participate...I've taken them right from the book.

The Ten-Day Mental Challenge-Rules of the Game.

Rule 1. In the next ten consecutive days, refuse to dwell on any unresourceful thoughts or feelings. Refuse to indulge in any disempowering questions or devitalizing vocabulary or metaphors.

Rule 2. When you catch yourself beginning to focus on the negative-and you certainly will-you are to immediately use the techniques you've learned to redirect your focus toward a better emotional state. Specifically, use the Problem-Solving Questions as your first line of attack; for example: "What's great about this? What's not perfect yet?" Remember, by asking a question like, "What's not perfect yet?", you're presupposing that things will be perfect. This will change your state. It doesn't ignore the problem, but it keeps you in the right state while you identify what needs to be changed.

In addition, set yourself up for success each morning for the next ten days by asking yourself the Morning Power Questions. You can do them before you get out of bed or while you're in the shower, but make sure you do them right away. This will focus you in the direction of establishing empowering mental and emotional patterns each day as you awake. In the evening, use the Evening Power Questions, or any questions you believe will put you in a great state before you drop off to sleep.

Rule 3. For the next ten consecutive days, make certain that your whole focus in life is on solutions and not on problems. The minute you see a possible challenge, immediately focus on what the solution could be.

Rule 4. If you backslide-that is, if you catch yourself indulging in or dwelling on an unresourceful thought or feeling-don't beat yourself up. There's no problem with this as long as you change immediately. However, if you continue to dwell on unresourceful thoughts or feelings for any measurable length of time, you must wait until the following morning and start the ten days over. The goal of this program is ten consecutive days without holding or dwelling on a negative thought. This starting-over process must happen no matter how many days in a row you've already accomplished the task.

I've taken this information from page 314. But theres more information on 315 and 317 that I want to include.

pg. 315-You may ask, "How long can I focus on the negative before it's considered "dwelling?" To me, one minute of continual focus on, and emotional attachment to, what's wrong is dwelling. One minute is more than enough time for us to be able to catch ourselves and create a change. Our whole goal is to catch the monster while it's little. Certainly, within twenty to forty seconds you know if you're being negative about something.

If I were you, though, I'd give myself up to a maximum of two minutes to notice the challenge and begin to change your state. Two minutes is certainly enough time to identify that you're in a negative state. Break the pattern. If you allow yourself to go as long as five minutes or more, you'll find the Mental Challenge won't accomplish it's task; instead you'll just learn to vent your emotions more quickly. The goal is to knock things out before you ever get in a negative emotional state in the first place.

(That's the author talking not me).

pg. 317-Believe me, the power inherent in this little exercise is amazing. If you stick with it, it will do four things for you. First, it will make you acutely aware of all the habitual patterns that hold you back. Second, it will make your brain search empowering alternatives to them. Third, it will give you an incredible jolt of confidence as you see that you can turn your life around. Fourth, and most importantly, it will create new habits, new standards, and new expectations that will help you expand more than you could ever believe.

Sigh...my fingers and my back are hurting from all this typing but I think I'll include the power questions in case your interested.

pg. 195-The Morning Power Questions...Our life experience is based on what we focus on. The following questions are designed to cause you to experience more happiness, excitement, pride, gratitude, joy, commitment, and love every day of your life. Remember, quality questions create a quality life. Come up with two or three answers to all of these questions and feel fully associated. If you have difficulty discovering an answer simply add the world "could." Example: "What could I be most happy about in my life now?"

1. What am I happy about in my life now?
What about that makes me happy? How does that make me feel?

2. What am I excited about in my life now? 
What about that makes me excited? How does that make me feel?

3. What am I proud about in my life now? 
What about that makes me proud? How does that make me feel?

4. What am I grateful about in my life now? 
What about that makes me grateful? How does that make me feel?

5. What am I enjoying most in my life now? 
What about that do I enjoy? How does that make me feel?

6. What am I commited to in my life now? 
What about that makes me commited? How does that make me feel?

7. Who do I love? Who loves me?
What about that makes me loving? How does that make me feel?

In the evening, sometimes I ask the Morning Questions, and sometimes I ask an additional three questions. Here they are:

The Evening Power Questions

1. What have I given today?
In what ways have I been a giver today?

2. What did I learn today?

3. How has today added to the quality of my life or how can I use today as an investment in my future?
Repeat the Morning Questions (optional).

If you would like more tips, I recommend that you take this book out at your library. It's over 500 pages long and has easy to implement tips that make your life happier and more effective.

Anyhow, good luck if you do try it. I'm pretty much determined to make it work.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Excellent questions from that book, Gena320. 

Thanks, I use them in my journal.

Best wishes,
Gerard


----------



## Gena320 (Jul 1, 2007)

I've only been answering them for a few days, but they make me feel better...even though most of my answers are petty answers. I think the important thing is for the answers to be honest, heartfelt and sincere. 

I hope they make you feel better too, Gerard. 

Hugs...


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Gena320 (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks for taking the time to read it. I hope you give it a try...when you start, make sure you don't give up!


----------



## GrowingImp (Aug 18, 2010)

I am hungry


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

GrowingImp said:


> I am hungry


Congratulations.


----------

